# Baby has no grasp reflex?



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

This is something I noticed right away with Nora...when I was going through all the newborn reflexes (they are listed in "The Baby Book") I realized she does not have a grasp reflex! Her hands have been uncurled from birth and she does NOT grab on to your finger if you place it in her palm. She can grasp things but it seems to be at her volition. She uses her hands very well for a young baby (in my opinion) so I'm not sure if the absence of the grasp reflex is cause for concern. I forgot to bring it up at her 2-week checkup. She doesn't have another checkup for at least a month. Do you think this is something to worry about? It's so odd.


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

i'm not sure. but i bet it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

I would bring it up, definitely. That reflex is so ancient, and so intrinsic to our primate heritage (it's left over from the days when baby had to cling onto mama's hairy body). I've never heard of a baby NOT having it. The reflex itself is obviously no longer important, but there might be some underlying neurological thing that is preventing the reflex from happening. You would obviously want that aspect ruled out.

I am not a doctor, and your babe is probably fine, so I don't mean to sound alarmist. However, that reflex is an ancient, universal one -- I would most definitely bring it up at the next check-up.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My dd never had it either. She just seemed to be ahead in most motor (fine and gross) areas. She got a pincher grasp very early and NEVER did the mitten grasp.

-Angela


----------



## kamesennin (Jan 3, 2005)

Ummm, my baby never did that either but I didn't think it was a cause for alarm. Oops.







: Looking back she never did the whole curled up newborn thing either. She's always been really relaxed and pliable. Hmmm. Now she is almost 4 mo and has a super grip. She likes to lift up the toilet paper roll by pulling on the paper wrapper. I hope your baby is ok, checking with the doctor is a good idea. I should have done that.


----------

